# SHendra



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi,just wondering if anyone knows if SHendra still visits this forum? I have sent her a private message and have now seen that she hasn't been online since May. If anyone has contact with her and could let her know that she has a message that would be helpful. 
Thanks.


----------

